# Rocky tomorrow 10/28



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

I was debating casting from the boat tomorrow, fishing from the ramp towards the lake. Wondering if anyone can tell me if the river is as dirty as I think it should be? Thanks , RP


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Looking at the flow chart from the rain we received yesterday, the flow went from 30 to 300 over night, I would guess the river will be muddy and won't clear up till mid week if we don't get more rain.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

yea flow says its on the drop tho.. ranger if you are taking your boat i would go out at the mouth and fish the mudline coming out of the river they usually stack up there


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

TRIPLE-J said:


> yea flow says its on the drop tho.. ranger if you are taking your boat i would go out at the mouth and fish the mudline coming out of the river they usually stack up there


Yeah, I was trying for a change of pace , I’ve been doing well trolling them up, casting in the river is a blast when it’s on! Guess I’ll have to go and see!


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

yea casting a spoon is my favborite way to fish for them


----------



## SteveG (Oct 7, 2016)

Thinking of trying this at Ashtabula or Conneaut Monday also. I was worried about water clarity. Will The wind churn up the inner harbor area too badly? 1.5 hr drive up for me.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

ive never fished either of those areas so i personally cant say


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

It’s hard to tell this early in the season with the lack of rain when just looking at the gauge. For example if it goes from 100 to 300 and now down to 190 in the winter it would be perfect. This time of year with the lack of rain and silt levels so high make it more difficult to determine. Hopefully someone laid eyes on them today.


----------



## mountainbikingrn (Mar 24, 2010)

Wasn't there personally, but the turbidity gauge looks good!


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

River looks good went past about 630 fishable


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks guys! I’ll report back to ya!


----------



## STClassic01 (Oct 14, 2017)

Hi all, I've been watching the gage all day and this evening at about 10PM it took a turn for the worse. Flow and depth shot up to almost peak. I was hoping on getting out on the rocky tomorrow.


----------



## andybren (Dec 10, 2005)

Any update on rocky conditions today?


----------



## ChromeCollector (Sep 12, 2014)

The rocky is at 220 CFS, that's far from a "turn for the worse". I'd go as far to say that where the flow is, and the temp, and the full day of sun shine, today would be a GREAT day for trout.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

No doubt what Chrome said^^^^


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Did anyone fish the Rocky today?


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

I did, it is very fishable and the fish are there. It’s a long story but I only fished for about 10-15minutes and hooked and lost one. Saw a few fish caught and a few roll on the surface. If I coulda stayed I woulda smacked them I’m fairly sure.


----------



## RLW2 (Apr 6, 2015)

rangerpig250 said:


> I did, it is very fishable and the fish are there. It’s a long story but I only fished for about 10-15minutes and hooked and lost one. Saw a few fish caught and a few roll on the surface. If I coulda stayed I woulda smacked them I’m fairly sure.


So just curious how far up river you think the fish have moved?


rangerpig250 said:


> I did, it is very fishable and the fish are there. It’s a long story but I only fished for about 10-15minutes and hooked and lost one. Saw a few fish caught and a few roll on the surface. If I coulda stayed I woulda smacked them I’m fairly sure.


So let me start by saying I'm totally new at steelhead fishing but I'm going to give it a try this year. Wondering how far up the river (Rocky) you think they have moved? Am I wasting my time fishing around Mastic Woods area or should I start closer to the lake like Rock Cliff and Madison Pool area?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

RLW2 said:


> So just curious how far up river you think the fish have moved?
> 
> 
> So let me start by saying I'm totally new at steelhead fishing but I'm going to give it a try this year. Wondering how far up the river (Rocky) you think they have moved? Am I wasting my time fishing around Mastic Woods area or should I start closer to the lake like Rock Cliff and Madison Pool area?
> ...


Not saying you can’t get them farther but with the lack of rain and low water I’d think the closer to the lake the better.


----------



## RLW2 (Apr 6, 2015)

rangerpig250 said:


> Not saying you can’t get them farther but with the lack of rain and low water I’d think the closer to the lake the better.


That's what I was thinking but like I said i'm new at this. Appreciate the feedback.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Best bet would be fishing between Tyler fields Ford, downstream to the marina. There’s probably fish south of there but the numbers will still be North stretches


----------



## RLW2 (Apr 6, 2015)

steelhead sniper 860 said:


> Best bet would be fishing between Tyler fields Ford, downstream to the marina. There’s probably fish south of there but the numbers will still be North stretches


Thanks for the information, I appreciate it.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

steelhead sniper 860 said:


> Best bet would be fishing between Tyler fields Ford, downstream to the marina. There’s probably fish south of there but the numbers will still be North stretches


Yes what Sniper said, below "Morley" ford to the lake will have best numbers. But I know I have caught fish on West branch in October previous years. Find water that has flow and oxygen and cover, and you might find steelhead this time of year.

Rickerd


----------



## andybren (Dec 10, 2005)

Gave it a go today by the marina..they were taking the docks out and the water looked good...unfortunately the fish did not cooperate at all....3 of us had 5 on and caught 2 total..fished from 730 till noon


----------

